# SQL sur vieux Mac (OS 10.2)



## bigmac78fr (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ibook G3 sous 10.2.8. Je cherche à faire tourner SQL client. J'ai vu par Google cherche qu'il y avait "Gorilla SQL" freeware dévélopé pour tourner sous 10.2, mais les liens pour le télécharger sont tous "morts" (Macupdate.com & wareseeker.com). Quelqu'un a une copie ou un lien qui fonctionne toujours?


----------



## Silice (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir 

Pour faire tourner partout un client SQL, je propose phpmyadmin, que tu peut installer en local sans aucun problème

++
Silice


----------



## ntx (8 Janvier 2010)

Le solution en php semble plus adéquate car il reste très peu d'applications tournant encore sous 10.2.


----------



## Silice (8 Janvier 2010)

Un plaisir 

++
Silice


----------

